# confirmation of pregnancy - I am looking for the documentation that states



## JulieM (Feb 29, 2012)

I am looking for the documentation that states you can bill for confirmation of pregnancy as an office visit prior to starting your obstetrical package?  Please help...


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 29, 2012)

You do this by billing an ov with the dx code of V72.42


----------



## huntersmum (Mar 1, 2012)

Debra - do you also code the misssed period?  

Julie - I found the info that Debra gave you in ACOG's Essential Guide to Coding in Obstetrics and Gynecology.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 1, 2012)

no the missed period is normal and not a medical issue at this time.  626.0 is a code for amenorrhia (spelling sorry) which is not the same thing as a missed period or 2.  It is in the category for disorders of menstruation and abnormal bleeding from female genital tract and is in the chapter for diseases of the genitourinary system.  Neither of these things fit for this patient.  For a code to be correct it must be in the correct category and the correct chapter.  Truely this patient has no problem, from a clinical standpoint she is normal so the V code is all you need.


----------

